# New world of Light !



## Andrew Davies Photography (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks for the previous advice on lighting set ups and my first OCF set up is nearly complete with a simple couple of light stands and westcoss 43"umbrellas, have also ordered three YN triggers which may take a little longer to arrive.

Just for info i found a great deal on a set of Rogue Flash Gels ( 20 with kit ) for only 19.99 and free delivery from Currys UK.

One question , I have received the hot shoe mounts which are labelled type B. when i fit them to the light stand where the bolt goes through to secure it only just hits half of the top of the tube and wont go down any further also the flash goes in the top but seems a bit fiddly and not the best fit.

this the mount http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0034WR19Y/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1#productDescription

and these are the light stands http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0011363NS/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

anyone have any experience of these or is it simply because they are cheap ?

thank you 
Andrew

www.andrew-davies.com


----------



## daemorhedron (Apr 17, 2014)

I can't speak to those exact products, and I realize that the allure is that they are cheap but the old adage "You get what you pay for." applies. =)

I had a continuous lighting kit and a green screen kit from Cowboy Studio that while was usable I would overall rate pretty much as garbage. Cheap is good, cheaply made....not so much. I won't be ordering anything from them again.

I would recommend the new Godox S-Type flash bracket though. I've ordered a couple and eager to try them out as they seem promising! =)


----------



## Andrew Davies Photography (Apr 18, 2014)

Still waiting for the umbrellas to turn up  Ordered from Camera King and they are already late, phoned them up to find they sent them untracked !! So now i have no idea where they are. Hopefully be sorted soon.

Thanks for the info on the other adapters if these dont work once i get to test them will have to get some others. Nothing is ever straightforward :

www.andrew-davies.com


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 19, 2014)

You need to back the locking knob out a long way, until you can't see it up the mount hole, then the bracket should slide down on the stand the full way, it should cover all the silver top portion of the stand, then tighten the locking knob.


----------



## drjlo (Apr 19, 2014)

Andrew Davies Photography said:


> this the mount http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0034WR19Y/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1#productDescription
> 
> and these are the light stands http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0011363NS/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...



I actually have that bracket and stand. They are not heavy-duty or incredibly durable, but I find them extremely useful for outdoor shoots when I cannot carry heavy-duty gear around. They are much lighter than stands in my studio. Combine that stand, bracket with a generic umbrella, one can create some nice, soft lighting for one or two people. Below is a friend holding my setup, complete with Canon 580EX II speedlite and Yongnuo 622c wireless trigger.



EOSE0468 by drjlo1, on Flickr


----------



## Andrew Davies Photography (Apr 19, 2014)

drjlo said:


> Andrew Davies Photography said:
> 
> 
> > this the mount http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0034WR19Y/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1#productDescription
> ...



exactly the same set up great thanks for info ! do you find you need to weight the stands down with anything when using indoors with people about at events ?

www.andrew-davies.com


----------



## Andrew Davies Photography (Apr 19, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> You need to back the locking knob out a long way, until you can't see it up the mount hole, then the bracket should slide down on the stand the full way, it should cover all the silver top portion of the stand, then tighten the locking knob.



Thanks for the info , have just tried that but it still does not go the full way as the top of the stand screw hits the bottom of the brackets swivel part meaning the screw that secures it to the stand is sitting only half way contacted on the shaft edge it seems secure but looks odd maybe its just the way it is ! Once the umbrellas arrive if they ever do will have more of an idea of how solid it all is. 

thank you
Andrew


www.andrew-davies.com


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 19, 2014)

Andrew Davies Photography said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > You need to back the locking knob out a long way, until you can't see it up the mount hole, then the bracket should slide down on the stand the full way, it should cover all the silver top portion of the stand, then tighten the locking knob.
> ...



In that case you need one of these.

http://www.adorama.com/BG3108.html?gclid=CLKWvYjG7L0CFbBj7Aoda34AEQ

It is a female spigot with a 1/4 - 20 thread in one end and a 3/8 - 16 thread in the other.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm not really used to speedlite brackets but the 3rd photo form the Amazon page seems to show the lock screw hitting just the top of the lug. Is this what you mean, or is it the whole bracket not going more than halfway down the lug?


----------



## drjlo (Apr 19, 2014)

Andrew Davies Photography said:


> exactly the same set up great thanks for info ! do you find you need to weight the stands down with anything when using indoors with people about at events ?
> 
> www.andrew-davies.com



Indoors are fine without need to weigh down. Only problems would be outdoors when it's windy. Then again, I would not use umbrellas even on heavier stands with bottom weights; they are like sails in wind. 

At indoor events like weddings, the issue will be the distraction of large umbrellas to atendees and people bumping into them. You would be much more successful and discrete without umbrella, using speedlite bouncing off ceiling and/or largish bounce card instead..


----------



## Andrew Davies Photography (Apr 19, 2014)

IMG_0001 said:


> I'm not really used to speedlite brackets but the 3rd photo form the Amazon page seems to show the lock screw hitting just the top of the lug. Is this what you mean, or is it the whole bracket not going more than halfway down the lug?



thats it exactly didnt even see that in the photo but thats what got me just seems odd , should it not be hitting the full tube ?


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 20, 2014)

Andrew Davies Photography said:


> IMG_0001 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not really used to speedlite brackets but the 3rd photo form the Amazon page seems to show the lock screw hitting just the top of the lug. Is this what you mean, or is it the whole bracket not going more than halfway down the lug?
> ...



Yes it should, that is bad design. The whole point of the locking screw going onto the smaller section is that it can't come off, when the screw touches the top of the groove it stops. If it is like yours then it can come off completely. Very bad design, I'd get the female spigot I linked to to see if it sits better on it.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 20, 2014)

drjlo said:


> Andrew Davies Photography said:
> 
> 
> > this the mount http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0034WR19Y/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1#productDescription
> ...



Drjlo, I'd slide your umbrella though the holder further, your flash is very far from the center of the umbrella and you will be getting uneven or banded light comming through it.


----------



## Hannes (Apr 20, 2014)

I've had good experiences with cotswoldphotos mounts off ebay. A couple of pounds more than your amazon one but they seem well made and everything seems to fit well together. You can get bowens or elinchrom mount ones as well if you plan on using them with softboxes


----------



## IMG_0001 (Apr 20, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Andrew Davies Photography said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



It does look like that woul solve the problem. I'd try that.


----------



## Andrew Davies Photography (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank your for all the advice going to look into this all now, by the way the umbrella has to be all the way in to lock with that adapter i also tried to move it further out but its not secure !


----------

